# Want to get a royal oak but...



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

hi long story short i want to buy a royal oak 15400 i have a 6.5 wrist and every time i go to AP botique n put it on my wrsite i find it a bit big and i dont want to get the 15300, its not that big so do u guys think i should think again before making a decision ?


----------



## andylliao (Apr 17, 2012)

I have 6.75' wrist and AP 15400 fit perfectly my wrist. Not a big deal! 

(Patient)


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

andylliao said:


> I have 6.75' wrist and AP 15400 fit perfectly my wrist. Not a big deal!
> 
> (Patient)


I also have a 6.75" wrist. It's all a matter of opinion, and mine is this: If the lugs extend past your arm when viewed straight on with the watch centered, its too big. The farther the lugs from the edges of your wrist, the better.

For me, the 15400 was very much on the border, and I opted for a 15202. I had my initial concerns, as seen here, but since receiving my 15202 have absolutely no regrets. I might keep this watch for life.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

I got my first chance to try on a 15400 today, my wrist is 7" and round-ish. For me it just felt too big, half the watch felt like it was hanging off my wrist. The 39mm day date fit well though. Still trying to find a 15202 to try


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

Thank you every body for sharing your opinions and pics, i guess its gona take some meditation in the botique before pulling the trigger on the new piece :-!


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 6.4 inch wrist and i wear the ROO chrono and it feels fine on my wrist.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

My wrist is just over 6.5 and flat and there's no way I'd go over 39mm, especially on a RO. Just too big to be comfortable. But everyone's different.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Not trying to influence your selection but

















also, I wouldn't discount a 15300 if you can find a good one. I might have gone with a 15300 if I could have tried one on. Although I am beyond happy with my 15202.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

save for a 15202


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

Hvgotcodes,heuerolexomega 15202 is the perfect size on my wriste but the price will need some more time for some savings :think: n im not sure if i want to pay more than i planned for the 15400 so will wait n see


----------



## Phoneix8 (Apr 19, 2012)

If you're afraid of the 15400 wearing too big, may i recommend the 15450? My wrist is also around 6.5" and found that the 37mm wears very nicely (it wears bigger than the 37mm would indicate). Imho the Royal Oak is more of a dress watch than a sports watch and in that respect having a more classic size looks better when you're wearing a dress shirt or suit. Here is a link to my journey to the APRO:https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/patek-philippe-vacheron-constantin-audemar-piguet-1073256-7.html

Best of luck!


----------



## timeit (Dec 1, 2013)

I have 7 1/4 inch wrists and just got the 15450 two weeks ago. I think it's a perfect fit and am very pleased with this size. The 15400 was too big for me and the 15202 too expensive.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Omegaholic7 said:


> Hvgotcodes,heuerolexomega 15202 is the perfect size on my wriste but the price will need some more time for some savings :think: n im not sure if i want to pay more than i planned for the 15400 so will wait n see


Sometimes what it seems expensive now,it won't be later. Even more so, you might end up buying it anyway later and loose even more. Been there done that.
It might not be your case so yes listen to this advise but take it with a grain of salt.
I had a 15300, but I truly believe the 15202 is better. Too expensive ? Well is less expensive than a 5711 and IMHO better watch. I am aware that resale is better with 5711 but that doesn't change my opinion.

Good luck

Regards 









Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

Phoenix8,timeit the 15450 was not included in my options but after what you guys said i will have to check it n try it on


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

heuerolexomega said:


> Sometimes what it seems expensive now,it won't be later. Even more so, you might end up buying it anyway later and loose even more. Been there done that.
> It might not be your case so yes listen to this advise but take it with a grain of salt.
> I had a 15300, but I truly believe the 15202 is better. Too expensive ? Well is less expensive than a 5711 and IMHO better watch. I am aware that resale is better with 5711 but that doesn't change my opinion.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, the funny thing is that my everyday watch is 41.5 omega AT and it fitts perfectly on my wrist but the royal oak looks bigger so im just trying to convince my self that the 15400 is not that big


----------



## Phoneix8 (Apr 19, 2012)

Omegaholic7 said:


> I totally agree with you, the funny thing is that my everyday watch is 41.5 omega AT and it fitts perfectly on my wrist but the royal oak looks bigger so im just trying to convince my self that the 15400 is not that big


Hehe i can totally relate, I have a 42mm Omega PO and it wears nicely but the 15400 (41mm) just wears way larger...


----------



## bar2020 (Jun 3, 2010)

If you think it "might" be too big, I don't think you should buy the 15400. I used to own the VC Overseas, and I never felt like it fit properly on my 7" wrist. the case/bracelet design wears large IMO, so I suggest for the Royal oak you go for a smaller one. Just my opinion.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Omegaholic7 said:


> hi long story short* i want to buy a royal oak 15400* i have a 6.5 wrist and every time i go to AP botique n put it on my wrsite i find it a bit big and *i dont want to get the 15300*, its not that big so do u guys think i should think again before making a decision ?


It seems to me you know what you want and don't want. Buy the one you want and don't buy the one you don't want.

All the best.


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> Sometimes what it seems expensive now,it won't be later. Even more so, you might end up buying it anyway later and loose even more. Been there done that.
> It might not be your case so yes listen to this advise but take it with a grain of salt.
> I had a 15300, but I truly believe the 15202 is better. Too expensive ? Well is less expensive than a 5711 and IMHO better watch. I am aware that resale is better with 5711 but that doesn't change my opinion.
> 
> ...


I think the cal. in 15300 , 15400,1540 is 3210 and it is in houscal. But the 2121 is in basic cal. from Jaeger LeCoultre, form IMHO the 3210 cal in better


----------



## swift (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got a 6.75in wrist, it suits me well


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> save for a 15202


I think the cal. in 15300 , 15400,15450 is 3210 and it is in houscal. But the 2121 is in basic cal. from Jaeger LeCoultre and IMHO the 3210 cal in better.


----------



## HRC-E.B. (Dec 18, 2012)

shartouh said:


> I think the cal. in 15300 , 15400,15450 is 3210 and it is in houscal. But the 2121 is in basic cal. from Jaeger LeCoultre and IMHO the 3210 cal in better.


I think it's a grave mistake on your part to dismiss caliber 2121 as a "basic caliber from JLC". It is FAR from basic, is super rare, and is precisely the kind of masterpiece of micro-engineering that only JLC could realize, hence being commissioned to do it by none other than the houses of the Holy Trinity!

In addition, please define better?

The 3120 is AP's latest in-house "base" movement. It has many qualities and has received many positive reviews from reputable reviewers. It's very modern, has a slightly bigger than average power reserve, a full balance bridge, modern and very attractive/compact bridge architecture, and is very well finished. The rotor engravings are especially nice.

However, caliber 2121 is an AP-finished version of JLC caliber 920, which has to be one of history's all-time greatest calibers. This ultra-thin caliber has many clever engineering tweaks that make it extra special, including the rail-and-roller-supported full-size rotor (the only one for an ultra-thin caliber?), a special mainspring barrel, and other clever tricks to make it both thin and refined, yet still sturdy and dependable. What's more, AP's finishing on it is much more elaborate and exclusive, with much more handcrafting than the basic 3120.

I would argue that the 2121 is much more exclusive than the 3120, though I don't know about "better".

For someone who wants a thoroughly modern movement from the Holy Trinity, the 3120 is a great candidate, probably sturdier and sportier (with a sweep seconds hand), while for someone looking for the more refined elegance and the cream of the crop in traditional haute-horlogerie, the 2121 surely is more desirable.

Personally, for an "everyday" watch, I'd go with the 15400 for its more modern looks and movement with sweep seconds hand. But for a special-occasions-only watch that is meant to be a significant piece in a collection for the long term, I think it would have to be the 15202.


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

HRC-E.B. said:


> I think it's a grave mistake on your part to dismiss caliber 2121 as a "basic caliber from JLC". It is FAR from basic, is super rare, and is precisely the kind of masterpiece of micro-engineering that only JLC could realize, hence being commissioned to do it by none other than the houses of the Holy Trinity!
> 
> In addition, please define better?
> 
> ...


Thank you for lots of information about AP Cals


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Im with Jorge on this one. For me, the 15400 is far too large and it looks odd on my wrist. The 15202 is safer and probably the safer choice. That or a 15300


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

Phoneix8 said:


> Hehe i can totally relate, I have a 42mm Omega PO and it wears nicely but the 15400 (41mm) just wears way larger...


Exactly the case with me


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

swift said:


> I've got a 6.75in wrist, it suits me well


A reply like yours just gives me a push to just go get it


----------



## Omegaholic7 (May 30, 2014)

AbuKalb93 said:


> Im with Jorge on this one. For me, the 15400 is far too large and it looks odd on my wrist. The 15202 is safer and probably the safer choice. That or a 15300


Just wishing i had a larger wrist o|


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

shartouh said:


> I think the cal. in 15300 , 15400,15450 is 3210 and it is in houscal. But the 2121 is in basic cal. from Jaeger LeCoultre and IMHO the 3210 cal in better.


For the record the movement is 3120 not 3210. My experience with 3120 movement is not anecdotal, my judgement is based on personal ownership on this account. And I can tell you the issues with re-banking that this movement has. And it's not an isolated problem, there are several threads about this watch running fast on the net. But good news it's that Clearwater FL service is flawless and they had corrected this problem for me and other guys as well. Apparently AP have corrected the issue now with the "I" series. And of course Luck is another factor because I am also aware of other owners comments on this movement saying that works flawless with no issues how so ever.

But I would never say that this new in house movement is better than the 2121. 2121 It's an old but reliable movement.

Note: I love AP so much that I am considering buying another watch from them with the 3120 movement. Lol

Regards

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## jpohn (Jun 19, 2009)

The 15202 is the original still THE Royal Oak to get.


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> For the record the movement is 3120 not 3210. My experience with 3120 movement is not anecdotal, my judgement is based on personal ownership on this account. And I can tell you the issues with re-banking that this movement has. And it's not an isolated problem, there are several threads about this watch running fast on the net. But good news it's that Clearwater FL service is flawless and they had corrected this problem for me and other guys as well. Apparently AP have corrected the issue now with the "I" series. And of course Luck is another factor because I am also aware of other owners comments on this movement saying that works flawless with no issues how so ever.
> 
> But I would never say that this new in house movement is better than the 2121. 2121 It's an old but reliable movement.
> 
> ...


But from your last AP 15300 you have changed the spring although the watch was in garantie, I have heard the new Ap Cal 15300. has problems with date change, it is slowly in changing in the 0:00 , D


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

shartouh said:


> But from your last AP 15300 you have changed the spring although the watch was in garantie, I have heard the new Ap Cal 15300. has problems with date change, it is slowly in changing in the 0:00 , D


15300 is not a caliber is a model and that model is discontinued. Maybe you are referring to the movement 3120 on the 15400 models with the new series "I".

In general this problems that the 3120 has is referred collectively as " youth issues ". I hope you are wrong because I was very optimistic with the new "I" series.

Regards

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> 15300 is not a caliber is a model and that model is discontinued. Maybe you are referring to the movement 3120 on the 15400 models with the new series "I".
> 
> In general this problems that the 3120 has is referred collectively as " youth issues ". I hope you are wrong because I was very optimistic with the new "I" series.
> 
> ...


I know the 15300 is a model but it has the cal 3120.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

shartouh said:


> I know the 15300 is a model but it has the cal 3120.


Ok. b-)


----------



## andylliao (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the iconic AP 15202 but love more on the look of caliber 3120... 

(Patient)


----------



## OoyalRak (Apr 17, 2014)

When I first tried on a Royal Oak it was a 37mm. When I went to purchase my 15400 I also tried on a Jumbo, even though the Jumbo fit my wrist better I figured why not go all out and have the bigger feeling 15400. 

I don't know my wrist size but I consider it to be smaller. Surprisingly I only had to have 2 links removed from my 15400 for it to fit loosely. 

Either way I am sure you will be happy.


----------



## davvman (Nov 6, 2012)

I think too big watches lack elegance and understatement, if you have not forearms like a Grizzly. So does the 15400 IMHO, which I recently put on my 7" wrist. Actually, if was fitting nicely, but for some reason I happend to think that the 2mm less would give it the demanded dignity.


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

Dont buy watches that even feel a tiny bit bigger than you would like. It will grow.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2011)

Went to the AD yesterday, same problem with the OP, trying out the RO, deciding between 41mm 15400 and 37mm 15450, my wrist is around 6.25 inch. 15202 is out of the question due to no boutiques in Australia and price.

Got to say the silver petite tapisserie pattern dials are amazing, and AP having 3 sizes on the market to cater for different wrists is very considerate and smart, compare to VC overseas' one size of 42.5mm.

The integrated bracelet design makes RO wears quite large vertically, especially when I have a round wrist. Overall, 37mm 15450 looks a winner.
















15400 vs 15450














15400 vs 15450


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

15450 looks to be a better fit to my eyes . . .


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

drhr said:


> 15450 looks to be a better fit to my eyes . . .


+1. Shame about the resale (if that's a consideration). I've often thought about pulling the trigger on the 15450...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2011)

but 15400 41 mm isn't the classic size either, wouldn't its resale value also be affected?


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

seanwontreturn said:


> Dont buy watches that even feel a tiny bit bigger than you would like. It will grow.


Genius

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

BusyTimmy said:


> +1. Shame about the resale (if that's a consideration). I've often thought about pulling the trigger on the 15450...


Not sure what the poster is talking about, I am a long time collector and own and have sold many APs. I have always found resale/trade value better than most.

This one is in my current rotation. They are phenomenal time pieces
View attachment 1779418


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

I strongly recommend Tim from exquisite time pieces for your AP purchase, he is very fair on price and they have terrific customer service


----------



## dc_deluxe (Aug 19, 2014)

15450 is a ladies watch


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

dc_deluxe said:


> 15450 is a ladies watch


AP officially calls it a ladies watch?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

The official term is 'unisex'


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

dc_deluxe said:


> 15450 is a ladies watch


Not true the 15450 is a men's watch


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

mapman said:


> Not true the 15450 is a men's watch


26283 is the women's although they both are 37mm.

They do make a women's 15451 but it has a diamond bezel


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2011)

Even if it's classified as a lady watch, which is not.

I would buy things that fit, just like any other clothing we buy.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

The way this thread is going, this came to mind:


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

dc_deluxe said:


> 15450 is a ladies watch


Here is a link to the AP website, men's collection, why do people make comments when they have no idea what they are talking about??

Royal Oak Selfwinding 15450ST - Audemars Piguet Luxury Watches


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

While I don't see that explicitly, if you show all models then filter by mens, the 15450ST is listed in the results


----------



## mapman (May 9, 2013)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> While I don't see that explicitly, if you show all models then filter by mens, the 15450ST is listed in the results[/QUOTE
> 
> AP does not offer a ladies Royal Oak that is not diamond or gold here is the link to the ladies collection
> 
> Royal Oak Selfwinding 15451ST - Audemars Piguet Luxury Watches


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2011)

decided on the 15450


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Wurger said:


> decided on the 15450
> 
> View attachment 1801610


Congrats on a beautiful acquisition !

Cheers !

Sent from the 3 Watches Philosophy Company headquarters


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Many congrats, looks great!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

